# Something for large dogs to chew on?



## 2Labs1Yorkie (Oct 21, 2010)

I used to give my dogs 12 inch pressed rawhide bones, and after some research realized that's not a good idea. I'm having trouble finding something big enough for them to chew on... Does anyone have any recommendations? Thanks for the help!


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

My dog likes bully sticks (widely available) and beef tendons (I get Smokehouse from PetSmart).


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

The only thing that will keep Uno occupied are smoked knuckle bones, since they are not cooked, they basically crumble until they get to the point of being too hard and my dog loses interest. It still keeps him busy for few days, unlike anything else I tried. 
You also may want to look into deer antlers, its probably cheaper to find a naturally shed rack on ebay or ask local hunters.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

You could give raw beef ribs. Just trim some of the meat off so there is no digestive upset.

I have also given bully sticks. My dogs love those too. :smile:


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

The smoked bones are good. They last a longtime and keep your dogs teeth clean:smile: Stay away from rawhides and greenies. There bad news. This is what I use:

RedBarn Ham Bone Dog Treat | PetFoodDirect.com

Merrick The Tank Large Beef Jerky Knuckle Ends | PetFoodDirect.com

http://www.petfooddirect.com/Product/10745/Merrick-Sargent-Saddle-Bone-for-Dogs


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I give Jackson bully sticks and Himalayan chews. He loves bully sticks better (I order them in bulk) but the Himalayan's last alot longer.


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

*If you like bull penis*

then give the dog a bully stick. They aren't sanitary and in a sealed bag they may grow worms depending on how many dogs mouths have touched them in the stores or anything else for that matter. Antlers are awesome but are only good for dogs with developed molars.

The Grateful Shed

Wholesale to the Public: Antler Dog Chews |


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for the link! Way cheaper than most places.


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

*Sizing*



werecatrising said:


> Thanks for the link! Way cheaper than most places.


Chumlee prefers the "Jumbos"


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm thinking about giving it a try, they look like they will last for a while. My dog rips through pork bones in under 5 min. The only thing that has lasted was the smoked knuckle bones. This looks alot safer as well. Thanks.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Katie Chumlee and Shorty said:


> then give the dog a bully stick. They aren't sanitary and in a sealed bag they may grow worms depending on how many dogs mouths have touched them in the stores or anything else for that matter.


Sorry, but you've lost me on this explanation. Can you please clarify?


----------



## chocolatelabguy (Nov 17, 2009)

Our dog loves bully sticks. We buy the super thick ones from here:

items - Get great deals on Brand New Arrivals, Clothing items on eBay Stores!

They come individually wrapped, and the super thick ones keep her occupied for a long time. These are made in the USA from free range grass fed cattle, and the price is a bargain compared to those you'll find at your pet store. Free shipping too!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Katie Chumlee and Shorty said:


> Antlers are awesome but are only good for dogs with developed molars.
> 
> The Grateful Shed
> 
> Wholesale to the Public: Antler Dog Chews |


You are the best evah! Thank you so much for the link! I've been begging my hunter/co-worker to let me have the antlers but he insists on keeping them. And buying them is usually not that cheap....this link is a life saver, now I can get my dogs something to chew on that still fits in their diet! Hurray!

In response to another post:

(As for knuckle bones....I thought it wasn't a good idea? That it could break a dog's teeth?)


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I thought it was ok for raw and raw only not cooked knukle bones. Now is it or not? UGH! getting confused here.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

No nuckle bones or any other smoked bones. I made a mistake before:frown: I didn't realize smoked bones, would splinter like cooked bones. I also new already about not giving weight bearing bones, so I should of known better:biggrin: I did order some deer antlers:smile:


----------

